# Trudel Beverages - Kirkland Lake Ontario soda bottle



## RCO (Oct 30, 2019)

found this at an antique mall on the weekend . a small 6 1/2 oz soda bottle from Northern Ontario . Trudel Beverages was from Kirkland Lake Ontario which was a booming mining town when it would of been used in the 30's/ 40's era . actually never been to Kirkland Lake but it has some interesting soda bottles from this period 

Trudel Beverages on both sides and a large T on the very bottom , not really any other markings .


----------



## JKL (Nov 6, 2019)

That's a great bottle too.
I love those small town independent bottlers and the variety of bottle designs.
Nice find.


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 28, 2021)

Here’s another Trudel’s that I have from Kirkland lake. It’s a 6.5 oz.


----------



## RCO (Mar 29, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s another Trudel’s that I have from Kirkland lake. It’s a 6.5 oz.View attachment 222307



have that bottle , didn't post it to this thread though for some reason 

looking thru my pictures there is also a 7 oz bottle with similar embossing / style made by dominion glass , don't have this version


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 29, 2021)

RCO said:


> have that bottle , didn't post it to this thread though for some reason
> 
> looking thru my pictures there is also a 7 oz bottle with similar embossing / style made by dominion glass , don't have this version
> View attachment 222329View attachment 222330


Has this 6.5 oz design been commonly used in Ontario? Have you seen other examples? I really like it.


----------



## RCO (Mar 29, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Has this 6.5 oz design been commonly used in Ontario? Have you seen other examples? I really like it.



I've seen a couple others in that size , the thinner 6 . 5 oz bottle , I don't think it was that common a size but it was used in other areas


----------

